# What's the most full bodied CC?



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I mean like strong woody-peppery, spicy-chocolaty, San Cristobal x Chisel type full bodied.
I've never had a CC that I would even call full bodied.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The first thing that comes to my mind is Partagas PSD4; but ymmv.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

The Professor said:


> The first thing that comes to my mind is Partagas PSD4; but ymmv.


Not the recent ones I have has, not even medium anymore, though they used to be very full just like the rest of the brand.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Party Lusi is a good hearty smoke.

edit: by no means am I claiming that the Partagas Lusi is the "most" full bodied cigar...It's just the first that came to mind... Psd4 did as well before reading prof's post...so.....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Some might say a Boli BF , I really think it is subjective though and the best way is to sample as many as you can.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Some might say a Boli BF , I really think it is subjective though and the best way is to sample as many as you can.


Subjective, indeed.
I would say the BBF is the mildest of the entire Bolivar line. :2

RyJ Cazadores are rather stout.

As far as marcas are concerned, I would say Partagas, Bolivar, and Ramon Allones.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Subjective, indeed.
> I would say the BBF is the mildest of the entire Bolivar line. :2
> 
> RyJ Cazadores are rather stout.
> ...


I agree with these three and fwiw,the Cazadores are a anomaly as most RyJ's are quite mild imo


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Bolivar Royal Corona


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm sorry I put "most" in the title. I smoked more CCs in the early 90s and I am out of touch with the present marcas. I was just wondering what others thought as to which are the more full and strong tasting CCs.
Thanks.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

RASS has to be somewhere up there on the list. I haven't got a sample of a late box of PSD4s, but older boxes carried considerable punch. For me, double coronas rarely deliver the mind numbing power of smaller vitolas, so the Lusitania doesn't seem as powerful on a draw to draw basis to me, but taking into account it's a DC, it has to be up there. I've never had anything bigger in Ramon Allones than a SS, but I wouldn't doubt overall that the line is as powerful as they come from Cuba. Not discounting Bolivars, but I've smoked fewer of them. A lot of the R&Js have seemed as harsh as they were strong to me. Churchill versions excepted. Not my favorites, so I have less experience with them. You buy what you like. Based on what I read I think the blends for R&J may have changed since I stopped smoking them, as a lot of guys seem to list them as favorites.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I agree with these three and fwiw,the Cazadores are a anomaly as most RyJ's are quite mild imo


Very true. I should have been more clear. Thanks, Dave. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Whats crazy is I never thought Partagas were strong. but I do agree with the RyJ Cazadores as being stout. At one time I thought the Monti #2 was strong


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Boli Coronas Gigantes.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Whats crazy is I never thought Partagas were strong. but I do agree with the RyJ Cazadores as being stout. At one time I thought the Monti #2 was strong


Monti #2 for sure... good call...

The Cazadores are quite the anomaly...

"Curiously strong"

Suddenly I want a mint.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I would say the Romeo y Julieta Cazadores and Ramon Allones Gigantes.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I like Montes for their taste, not strength. RyJs to me are quite mild, I'll have to try a Cazadore. Just being bigger and having more smoke is not what I'm talking about. I'm also not talking just nicotine power. I'm thinking about that fill your mouth with flavor, strong all the way through, can't taste anything else after, type cigar.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

chrisguinther said:


> I would say the Romeo y Julieta Cazadores and *Ramon Allones Gigantes*.


Would that be a RAG for short?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

The older Partagas Charolettes to me have some strength behind them. Strongest CC Iv'e had was an 05 Siglo I -


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

duhman said:


> Would that be a RAG for short?


Yep.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Try a Vegas Robaina Famosos. It's one of the strongest CC's i've had.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Punch Royal Selection or Upmann No. 2.

The Punch Swiss RE Robusto the most full bodied cigar of recent memory, but they are hard to find so I wouldn't put that on my list...


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

2001 PSD3 ELs are quite strong but very, very tasty.

dangit James.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

what do you think about a cohiba esplendido? i would have to agree that the #2 is a tad stronger then most CC. one cigar that can tend to sneek up on me is a BGM but i dont know if thats becasue i smoke them a little fast cus i love them.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I heard recent 07 production RyJ Ex#4's were quite potent in their infancy :2

Very fresh Quintero Brevas are marketed as being strong as well "for the spainish market"


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

you want full flavor, I don't put full bodied with full of tastiness


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

For the 50 RG size..

VR Famoso, Monte Millenium robusto from the jar, Cohiba Robusto although the CORO's don't match the flavors you express.

and

The Boli Gold Medals while inconsistent, if you get a good box, seem to pack some pretty serious punch.

You might try the Jose Peidra cazadores as an inexpensive alternative that might match your flavor requests.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I put flavor as part of the body and strength separate. These terms are all too vague.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

It really depends on your definition of strong. I'm not sure how the SC/ chisel measures up. I've smoked custom rolled salamones for breakfast more than a couple of times, so maybe my scale is a bit skewed. I haven't found any of the recent production to be more than medium in strength. I'd have to go back to about '01 Churchill deLuxe and '02 BCG to get any real power and maybe a fresh PSD4 back in '02. But then again, I don't find strength all that important once flavor is factored in.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

The strongest I have had are the RA 898's and Punch SS 2's. Full bodied, full flavored goodness. :ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> The strongest I have had are the RA 898's and Punch SS 2's. Full bodied, full flavored goodness. :ss


Sending Noah on a white whale quest you are.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> For the 50 RG size..
> 
> VR Famoso, Monte Millenium robusto from the jar, Cohiba Robusto although the CORO's don't match the flavors you express.
> 
> ...


i would say u are veary right but u know u are. i seem to be the only person i know who does not hate the jose peidra, all though i have only had 3 so i realy cant say to much. i have seen the BGM a little inconsistent but when they are on i love them.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Sending Noah on a white whale quest you are.


I know and I'm sorry. :sl 

I just havn't found a "strong" cuban cigar besides those. I think Nic puros (mostly Pepins) are much, much stronger. That's why I love them, too. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

NCRadioMan said:


> I know and I'm sorry. :sl
> 
> I just havn't found a "strong" cuban cigar besides those. I think Nic puros (mostly Pepins) are much, much stronger. That's why I love them, too. :ss


But does the OP want strength or flavor.

I do agree with you on the Nic Puros


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Not nicotine strength, but flavor strength. I wasn't asking about potency, though the examples I gave were probably not good illustrations to that end. I have been knocked down by the potency of some mild cigars before.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

good luck in your endeavors


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I have some Lusis might be time to light one of them up. Even though my fictional collection of CCs is growing I have yet to have a CC that I consider strong. The RA Emencia starts out that way but settles quietly in less than an inch.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

duhman said:


> I have been knocked down by the potency of some mild cigars before.


huh  To me, that sounds like the equivalent of someone getting drunk off Zima :r


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> huh  To me, that sounds like the equivalent of someone getting drunk off Zima :r


I don't believe nicotine adds a lot to the flavor or feel of the smoke.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> i would say u are veary right but u know u are. i seem to be the only person i know who does not hate the jose peidra, all though i have only had 3 so i realy cant say to much. i have seen the BGM a little inconsistent but when they are on i love them.


Add me to the list. I like them a lot.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Subjective, indeed.
> *I would say the BBF is the mildest of the entire Bolivar line*. :2
> 
> RyJ Cazadores are rather stout.
> ...





Don Fernando said:


> *Bolivar Royal Corona*


I find the Bolivar Royal Coronas to be far and away the _mildest _Bolivars....looks like some disagree. 

I agree with Dave that some of the Boli Gold Medals have been pleasingly strong. I think the RyJ Cazadores don't pack the same punch they used to, but maybe that's just me.

All in all, for sheer strength, I don't think the "strongest" Cubans are going to compete in general with the strongest NCs....but that ain't why I smoke 'em.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> All in all, for sheer strength, I don't think the "strongest" Cubans are going to compete in general with the strongest NCs....but that ain't why I smoke 'em.


I agree.:tu
I have been out of the CC loop for a while and in the mean time NCs have been gaining in taste strength, like the Taboo SFO I just smoked. I was just wondering if any of the CCs were following this trend. My guess is that they don't need to.
:ss


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Sending Noah on a white whale quest you are.


I love mixed metaphors!


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

raisin said:


> I love mixed metaphors!


Call me Ishmael ....

Seriously though I'd have to go with the Monte #2 for current production. Not usually much nuance or subtleties with this cigar. When you are in the mood for something that pratically blows the back off the head off, this is it. Full flavor? uh..yeah. To steal a quote from a famous cigar guide "as subtle as a train wreck".


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

The strongest "fresh" cigars that i've been enjoying have been the Boli CJs...RASCCs...and surprisingly the '07 Choix Supremes. But the '01 Lanceros and any of the Party Connoisseurs have been FULL flavored. :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Most recently, I find the Sancho Panza Beli's carry a pretty strong flavour. As well as the Juan Lopez #2's.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

From me the RyJ Cazadores is the answer . :ss


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Sticking with current production, it took 20 responses to see the famoso listed and IMO it's the "hidden gem" along with some of the San Cristobal (principe and oficio).

The BGM's were strong and flavorful when first commisioned, but I think the "regular production" is a big step down from those YMMV. We all have had boxes or singles that were incredibly "on", but for my money it's become a crap shoot and I'm not a big gambler.

My :2 try some of the lesser traveled marcas and sizes within.

As someone once said "I'm a farmer in a digital world", so my thinking is seriously skewed.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

What about Partagas Shorts? I find those to be some nice little flavor bombs.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

OpusEx said:


> Sticking with current production, it took 20 responses to see the famoso listed and IMO it's the "hidden gem" along with some of the San Cristobal (principe and oficio).


These are on the top of my list for favorate cigars. However I never thought any of them as beeing strong cigars..


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Honestly the fullest body cigars I have ever had were some of the original release Vegas Robania farm rolled cigars. Seen em make folks weak in the knees and also seen em make a couple folks sick.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

OK, I settled on a box each of RyJ Cazadores and Vegas Robaina Famosos.
Thanks everybody for helping me figure out how to spend even more money on cigars.:hn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> Some might say a Boli BF , I really think it is subjective though and the *best way is to sample as many as you can*.


Can you kick him down the slope any harder!?!?!

:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> Can you kick him down the slope any harder!?!?!
> 
> :r :r :r :r :r


Yeah, right. My credit limit is my only safety line.:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

poker said:


> Honestly the fullest body cigars I have ever had were some of the original release Vegas Robania farm rolled cigars. Seen em make folks weak in the knees and also seen em make a couple folks sick.


Do you know what year the original release was, Kelly?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> From me the RyJ Cazadores is the answer . :ss


I am going to have to agree with you there.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

duhman said:


> OK, I settled on a box each of RyJ Cazadores and Vegas Robaina Famosos.
> Thanks everybody for helping me figure out how to spend even more money on cigars.:hn


Sounds good! Let's do a group buy! I'm down for a box of each :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cadillac said:


> Sounds good! Let's do a group buy! I'm down for a box of each :tu


No groups buys on Habanos on Club Stogie....sorry.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> Sounds good! Let's do a group buy! I'm down for a box of each :tu


:r:r:r:r:r
:bn:bn:bn:bn:bn:bn


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> Do you know what year the original release was, Kelly?


Not definite but I think 2002 or 2003. Filly, Soulskater, Barrythevic and a few others might know for sure.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

duhman said:


> OK, I settled on a box each of RyJ Cazadores and Vegas Robaina Famosos.
> Thanks everybody for helping me figure out how to spend even more money on cigars.:hn


NICE ! :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

poker said:


> Not definite but I think 2002 or 2003. Filly, Soulskater, Barrythevic and a few others might know for sure.


OK, I pulled one out of a boxpass about a year ago that was marked an '01, so I guess I better have a slab of ribs before I smoke that one.  Thanks Kelly.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

GIMME DAT! lol Enjoy bro


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

poker said:


> GIMME DAT! lol Enjoy bro


The '04s I bought in '05 finally got really good this year, so I am hoping this '01 will be outstanding.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I just smoked a Vegas Robaina Famoso and it was very, very good!
:tu:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

duhman said:


> I just smoked a Vegas Robaina Famoso and it was very, very good!
> :tu:ss


glad you like it, one of my favs


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

BigVito said:


> glad you like it, one of my favs


It will be one of mine now, too.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

duhman said:


> It will be one of mine now, too.


 Try the other VR cigars when you get a chance, all are very tasty


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

My *dors are exploding. Damn slope. I will end up like DaKlugs.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's a joke now....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> It's a joke now....


that can't be the same closet

----------------
Now playing: Huey Lewis & The News - I Want A New Drug
via FoxyTunes


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Klugs...for full-bodied, how would that Por Larranaga Lolas en Cedro from the 70s count? (Or was that not so much full-bodied as inhumane?) :ss


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

OK, which was before and which is after?


----------

